# how do you delay a "no fault'' divorce?



## marksaysay (Oct 15, 2010)

Anybody know how to delay one? I've been on her for a while. You can read most of my thread titled "Could someone explain this fog". According to the laws of my state, other than requesting mediation or counseling, there is nothing that can be done to stop a "no-fault" divorce as long as one party wants to end the marriage. I read that contesting a "no fault" divorce is even more proof that the marriage is irretrievably broken. Obviously, the "no fault" thing is making it so easy now a days for people to give up and decide to move in another direction instead of work on issues for the long haul as God intended. I'm not saying that one should stay with an abusive spouse, but in my case, there is none of that. I've made my fair share of mistakes, but so has my spouse. I've addressed many, if not all, of my issues. She has done nothing to address hers and even denies the existence of them sometimes. I don't really have the money to drag things out the way I want to give her time to break from the fog but I don't really know if I can anyway....


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

marksaysay said:


> I read that contesting a "no fault" divorce is even more proof that the marriage is irretrievably broken. How so ??? To me it shows that one party doesn't want to give up on the divorce and any judge should be vary of that....Obviously, the "no fault" thing is making it so easy now a days for people to give up and decide to move in another direction instead of work on issues for the long haul as God intended. That is so true....unfortunately.....if it weren't so easy this way I probably would have a better chance to win back my husband's heart and maybe a chance for reconciliation.....
> 
> I Germany you have to be separated for one year before you can get divorced.....I think this is great, because that way you can get your head straight before making an important decision like this......


----------

